# Lots of amazing free patterns from yarn companies



## chervils (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-free-pattern/

Hope you all enjoy as much as I did


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, for the link.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks - I really need more patterns (lol)_


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thankyou for the link


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thankyou for the link


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chervils said:


> http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-free-pattern/
> 
> Hope you all enjoy as much as I did


Shame on you for posting this! I just spent an hour looking at all the patterns and downloaded several. I have to admit though that I did enjoy looking and got several nice ones. Thank you.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you for the reminder!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Whew! That WAS fun!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Another site to spend hours. I'll have to go back when I have more time to look around. Thank you for the link.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

oh my gosh, I could spend hours here. Thanks LOL


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

It will take hours to go through all those wonderful patterns, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for this link!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the site. Will take a longer look when I am not baby sitting.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have gotten many from this link. Have bookmarked it.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for a fabulous site, it will take hours to look at all so I have saved it. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for the treasure trove!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot about this site.....thanks for the reminder


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Just spent hours looking at every free pattern and downloaded heaps of them. Thank you.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Great link!!! thank you!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

great website! Have bookmarked it....thanks for sharing!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

chervils said:


> http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-free-pattern/
> 
> Hope you all enjoy as much as I did


WOW thanks for that it is bookmarked

:thumbup:


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link and my afternoon has just flown by lol


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the post. It will be your fault if I don't get my work done in time. But it sure is fun.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing, I downloaded several new patterns


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

thank you for the link.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Exactly what I need to quench my pattern addiction.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Such fun. I sent hours looking at the patterns and downloaded a LOT. I learned some new stitches too.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

